# Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. April 2018)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Frage 2: Ausgehend von einer Vision für die gesamte Anglerschaft mit Zeithorizont, über die Formulierung strategischer Ziele sowie den dabei zu betrachtenden Handlungsfeldern und daraus ableitend eine ganz konkrete Maßnahmenplanung für die nächsten ein bis zwei Jahre an deren Erfüllung man gemessen wird![/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt. Wir werden im Mai dieses Jahres auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung die Beauftragung einer umfangreichen sozio-ökonomischen Studie zur Abstimmung stellen. Ziel der Studie ist es eine Position für die Zukunft der Angelfischerei in Deutschland zu formulieren. Welchen Wert stellt die Freizeitfischerei für die Gesellschaft, die Wirtschaft, die Jugend und die Gewässer / Natur in Deutschland dar? Wie und warum sollte man die Freizeitfischerei in Deutschland fördern? Welche Maßnahmen sind dazu notwendig? Die Ergebnisse sollen auf einer wissenschaftlichen Grundlage stehen und eine Zukunftsperspektive für das Angeln in Deutschland darlegen. Mit den Ergebnissen wollen wir an die Politik und Gesellschaft herantreten um Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft zu etablieren. Ziel ist eine breite Unterstützung in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung und eine positive Einstellung zum Thema angeln.    

 [/FONT]


----------



## Leech (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Wir werden im Mai dieses Jahres auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung die Beauftragung einer umfangreichen sozio-ökonomischen Studie zur Abstimmung stellen.
> 
> Eine sozio-ökonomische Studie? Also sozial-wirtschaftlich?
> Au backe....#q und wer die durchführt will ich gar nicht erst wissen...
> ...



Abschnitte sind kommentiert.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Warum braucht es 5 Jahre, bis man an das Thema herangeht. Und herangegangen ist man ja noch nicht. Es ist ja wieder nur eine Absichtserklärung. Im Übrigen klingt das für mich danach: "Öffentlichkeit, sag uns bitte was wir sein sollen und das sind wir dann." Das ist keine Position, sondern ein Fähnchen im  Wind.


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Diese Studie gibt es längst.
Ja, sie ist veraltet und sollte dringend aktualisiert werden.
Das ist tatsächlich mal eine gute Idee, wenn es denn durchgeht.
Hat aber doch mit einem Ziel einer Organisation so gar nichts zu tun!

*Aber:*
Ein Verband, der gar kein eigenes Zielbild hat?
Dieses von einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit abhängig macht, die die Gesamtbevölkerung im Auge hat?
*Es gibt Angler in Deutschland!*
Organisierte, die euch bezahlen (müssen).
Und nicht-organisierte.
*Deren Interessen sollt ihr vertreten, verdammt!

#q

*Es braucht keinerlei andere Antworten, um zu schnallen, dass KEIN Angler diesen Bundesverband braucht, je brauchen wird?!
Der Kalauer hier reicht vollkommen als Grund
um zu schreien:*
Weg mit diesem Katastrophen-Bundesverband!
*


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Hallo,

wenn mal nicht Thünen diese Studie macht ... und befragt werden Baglimit-Dorsche #c


----------



## torstenhtr (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*




> Ein Verband, der gar kein eigenes Zielbild hat?


Schon kurios, das er gleich mit einer Studie antwortet.
Die haben doch vor ein paar Jahren Leitlinien beschlossen.

https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV_-_leitlinien.pdf

(OK, inhaltlich schon dünn)

Ob er die eigenen Dokumente nicht kennt?




> wenn mal nicht Thünen diese Studie macht ... und befragt werden Baglimit-Dorsche


Würde eher auf IGB Berlin / IFB Potsdam / Arlinghaus tippen, da letzte Publikationen u.a. vom DAFV veröffentlicht wurden.


----------



## Franky (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Au Mann...
Ich hätte hier doch besser nicht reingeschaut! Ganz klares Zielbild hat zu sein, einen bundeseinheitlichen Standard zu schaffen. Weg von dem förderalistischen Quatsch mit 16 zum Teil unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetzen... Nur mal ein Bleistift...
Eine Studie brauchen die Herrschaften dazu?!?! So langsam muss auch der letzte doch begreifen, was da Sache ist! "Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun..."
Herr, lass Hirn vom Hinmel......


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*



Franky schrieb:


> Au Mann...
> Ich hätte hier doch besser nicht reingeschaut! Ganz klares Zielbild hat zu sein, einen bundeseinheitlichen Standard zu schaffen. Weg von dem förderalistischen Quatsch mit 16 zum Teil unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetzen... Nur mal ein Bleistift...
> Eine Studie brauchen die Herrschaften dazu?!?! So langsam muss auch der letzte doch begreifen, was da Sache ist! "Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun..."
> Herr, lass Hirn vom Hinmel......



Bloß nicht, wenn wir an diese Verhandlungen den DAFV ranlassen, verhandeln die noch ein Flächendeckendes Angelverbot. Gott behüte!


----------



## Franky (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Dann sollte man einen Anglerverband da mal ranlassen und keinen Naturschutzverband :m


----------



## smithie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Super Plan, ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt:

1. bis Mai warten, bis die darüber abstimmen [Zeit gewonnen, nichts zu tun]
2. Studie (möglicherweise) durchführen lassen, auswerten, interpretiert (lassen) [wieder Zeit gewonnen, nichts zu tun]
3. sich an die Ergebnisse der Studie halten, wenn was schief geht, war man es ja nicht selbst, sondern man hat sich doch extra durch externe Experten abgesichert. Klingt wie eine Stadtverwaltung.


Dass ein Interessenverband eigene Ziele definiert, was er erreichen will, ist aber jetzt wirklich etwas weit hergeholt.........


----------



## tomsen83 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Da das ja mehr oder weniger meine Frage an den Verband war, will ich an der Stelle auch gerne meinen Senf dazu geben:
Der Verband soll öffentlichkeitswirksam das Thema Angeln und den Mehrwert desselbigen propagieren. Da brauch ich aber keine Studie für!!! 

Machts doch wie alle anderen: Kauft euch für die Kohle lieber ne ordentliche Beratungsbude ein, die euch das Zielbild bastelt und den Prozess dahin moderiert. Am Ende gibts ne bunte Powerpoint, Flyer, Plakate und ne Website und alles was da kommuniziert werden muss passt auf drei Folien. 

Auch wenn jetzt wahrscheinlich viele mit dem Kopf schütteln: Auf der Ebene, auf der Ihr wirken sollt, braucht Ihr keine mit akkurat ermittelten Zahlen hinterlegte, detaillierte Substanz der Informationen. Ihr braucht Informationen, die sich einfach, prägnant und wirksam verkaufen lassen!!! 

 Ob angeln nun 50 oder 100 Mille in die Volkswirtschaft spült interessiert keinen. Da muss einfach nur EINE Zahl stehen die nen bissel Eindruck macht. Eurer Studie glaubt im Nachgang sowieso keiner.

Wenn PETA mit plüschigen, traurig guckenden Fellnasen plakatiert, macht Ihr das halt mit lachenden Kinderaugen die ganz dolle viel Spaß am Angeln haben (nur mal so als Beispiel...). 

Das ganze Pamphlet ist dann DER Kommunikationsleitfaden den JEDER, auch ohne Plan vom Angeln an sich, verstehen muss und der dann via Lobbyarbeit überall platziert wird. Und zwar vom Bundestagsabgeordneten bis hin zum Schaukasten in irgend nem Kaff neben der freiwilligen Feuerwehr.

 Is doch nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Ich sehe es ein wenig anders, da ich das Potential einer aktualisierten Studie sehe.

Problem 1: die alte Studie hatte über zig Jahre genau dasselbe Potential und kein Verband in Deutschland hat das in irgendeiner Weise genutzt!

Problem 2: es vergeht wieder mind. ein weiteres Jahr bis überhaupt Ergebnisse vorliegen

Problem 3: und dann? 
Geht irgendjemand mit diesen Fakten Klinken putzen? 
Weiß jemand von denen wie man das macht und was überhaupt dabei raus kommen soll 
(lt. den aktuellen Threads definitiv 'nein')

Problem 4: wissenschaftliche Fakten... ja, welcher Empfänger kann denn damit wirklich etwas anfangen.
Ich hab die alte Studie mit Begeisterung verschlungen, auch wenn's teilweise schwere Kost war.
Aber wozu kann man sie tatsächlich nutzen, wozu wäre sie notwendig?
- Die Politik entscheidet auch nach völlig anderen Kriterien, wie wir am Hendrick'schen AWZ-Angelverbot sehen.
- Lobbyismus kann ich letztendlich auch ohne wissenschaftl. fundiertem Background betreiben.
- Gegenüber der Geschäftsleitung eines großen Geräte-Herstellers/-Händlers hab ich mal über die Arlinghaus'sche Konsumkurve schwadroniert... dieses verständnislose Gesicht werd ich nie vergessen.

Es wäre toll, so eine aktuelle Studie zu haben, aber primär haben wir ganz andere Sorgen und sie würde auch in andere Hände gehören, die damit etwas anzufangen wissen.

Von da her komme ich zu demselben Ergebnis, DIESER Bundesverband kann mit einer solchen Studie sowieso nichts anfangen.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Das ist jetzt die 4te Frage welche ich mir durchlese.... sind insgesamt 6 oder.. irgendwie graut es mir. Will ich mir wirklich noch 2 weitere Ergüsse dieser Art antun..?!?

Welch ein unerträgliches Geschwafel...


----------



## Ørret (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt die 4te Frage welche ich mir durchlese.... sind insgesamt 6 oder.. irgendwie graut es mir. Will ich mir wirklich noch 2 weitere Ergüsse dieser Art antun..?!?
> 
> Welch ein unerträgliches Geschwafel...




Es sind sogar 9 Fragen.....viel Spaß


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Welch ein unerträgliches Geschwafel...


Es ist quasi das erste Mal, dass der Bundesverband Kontakt zur Basis hat.
Dann auch noch in der Höhle des Löwens... |rolleyes
Sie haben sich das sicherlich anders vorgestellt.

Denn sonst geht dieses Gefasel locker durch.
Wenn ein LV-Präsi das vor seinen Vereinsfunktionären runterbetet, wird fleissig applaudiert ...weil kaum ein Mensch wirklich zuhört oder vesteht, ausserdem ist alles was oben vom Podium kommt, sowieso richtig.
Die Wenigen, die dann zum Mikro gehen und Gegenrede halten, sind in der absoluten Minderheit und kommen gegen die Bretter der Ignoranz vor den Köpfen nicht an.
Ich weiß, wovon ich da rede...


----------



## rhinefisher (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist quasi das erste Mal, dass der Bundesverband Kontakt zur Basis hat.
> Dann auch noch in der Höhle des Löwens... |rolleyes
> Sie haben sich das sicherlich anders vorgestellt.
> 
> ...



Also im Grunde wie in Nord Korea?
Einer schwafelt und alle Andern notieren und applaudieren?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es ein wenig anders, da ich das Potential einer aktualisierten Studie sehe.
> 
> Problem 1: die alte Studie hatte über zig Jahre genau dasselbe Potential und kein Verband in Deutschland hat das in irgendeiner Weise genutzt!
> 
> ...



|good:

Genau so ist es. Zuviel Gelaber und zu wenig greifbares wird vom DAFV produziert.


----------



## Puz (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Also im Grunde wie in Nord Korea?
> Einer schwafelt und alle Andern notieren und applaudieren?



Dies ist nicht nur in Nord-Korea so...leider:m
Man muß nicht allzuweit schauen, um selbiges zu erleben.


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Also im Grunde wie in Nord Korea?
> Einer schwafelt und alle Andern notieren und applaudieren?


Hat was davon.
Bin seit 4 Jahren als Vereinsvertreter dabei (Westfalen und Lippe), das erste Mal hat es mich echt schockiert!
Widerworte... 'Nein'-Karten hochhalten... Anträge gegen das Präsidium stellen... das war ein Sakrileg und die Blicke nahezu entsetzt.
Aber von Jahr zu Jahr gibt es ein paar mehr wenige kritische Geister.
2125 dürfte dann eine Mehrheit...

Ist hier aber OT,
wollte damit ausdrücken, wenn ein LV-Präsi diesen Blödsinn als tolles "Zielbild" des Bundesverbandes präsentiert, wird er volle Zustimmung und Gejubel ernten + Beitragserhöhung für die tolle Leistung des Dachverbandes.
Guckst du dir aber an, was die Funktionäre grad machen, siehst du wie sie in der Speisekarte für das Mittagsmenü blättern und nicht mal zugehört haben, worum es gerade überhaupt ging.
Das ist leider Realität im Verbandssystem.


----------



## Rheinangler (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

....leider funktionieren solche Institutionen wie unser Verband häufig (nur) so. Teure Studien in Auftrag geben, deren Ergebnis eigentlich keinen interessiert. Es sei denn, es wird glaubhaft und gut durch gut vernetzte Lobby- und Pressearbeit positioniert.

Wäre man aber gut vernetzt, bräuchte man auch keine teuren Studien, die unser Hobby wissenschaftlich analysieren. Mit den Studien ist es doch wie mit Statistiken - trau keiner, die Du nicht selber gefälscht / geschrieben hast. 

Lieber Geld in eine gute Marketingagentur investieren - die positiven Aspekte unseres Hobbys kann man wunderbar emotionalisieren und bildlich darstellen. Nichts anderes machen die ganzen radikalen Tierschützer auch.

Das wird wieder nix - leider.....


----------



## Wollebre (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

@Kati,

 denke bitte daran wer diese Leute gewählt hat.....!!!

 Weitere Kommentare erspare ich mir.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Wie viele Studien werden von P€TA in Auftrag gegeben? Wie gut ist P€TA vernetzt?

Studien sind gut, eine Vernetzung noch besser. Erforderlich ist beides aber zunächst nicht. Als erstes ist es wichtig die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen. Da ist man mit einer guten PR Strategie erst einmal besser bedient. Hier ist es auch durchaus sinnvoll, sich in fachkundige Hände zu begeben, sprich Werbefachleute zu beauftragen. 

Gerade im Bereich Angeln lassen sich wunderbar positiv besetzte Klischees abspulen. Mehr wäre in eine ersten Schritt gar nicht nötig. Dafür aber in die vollen gehen und hier ruhig mal eine 5-6 stellige Summe in die Hand nehmen. Kleine Videoclips erstellen, die dann durch die Angler im Schneeballprinzip durch die sozialen Netzwerke gejagt werden. Ein Clip von 3 Minuten (und länger muss er gar nicht sein) lässt sich bereits für ca. 5.000 € produzieren. Über 2 Jahre alle zwei Monate so ein Clip und man liegt gerade mal bei 60.000 €. Parallel dazu weitere Internetwerbung und Plakate. Das ist nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Schön die pädagogischen und sozialen Vorteile des Angelns immer wieder runterbeten. Von mir aus, als eine Facette auch den Gewässerschutz mit hineinbringen, bitte aber nur als ein Facette unter vielen sozio-ökonomischen anderen Facetten. Der DAFV hat derzeit 1.300.000 € auf der hohen Kante liegen. Was macht er damit. Er sichert für die nächsten Jahre ein Engagement bei der Grünen Woche. Das ist krank!


----------



## smithie (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Das sind die Rückstellungen für Kosten, die noch bzgl. des elektronischen Mitgliedsausweises kommen


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

Die Kosten für die Karten tragen schon andere...


2015 zog Frau Doktor über die Lande um für die Betragserhöhung zu werben, 
die allermeisten LV-Prsis unterstützten sie dabei mit Leibeskräften.
_"Mittlerweile zeigen sich gute Ansätze, jetzt werde auch demnächst geliefert,... aber dafür benötige der BV nun mal mehr Geld! 3€, was ist das schon, dafür kriegste nicht mal einen Wobbler, ...blablabla"_.
Mit solchen qualitativ hochwertigen Argumenten wurde die Beitragserhöhung ab 1.1.2016 durchgedrückt.

Im Anschluss wurde die EU- & Jugendarbeit + vieles mehr radikal runtergefahren.
Es soll ein Polster für die dauerhafte Teilnahme an der Grünen Woche geschaffen werden; Frau Doktors Lieblingstraum.
Da kann sie sich endlich neben Ministern & Co. fotografieren lassen.
Die politische Karriere hat es dazu ja nicht kommen lassen.

Nun liegen wohl über 1Mio.€ Beitragsgelder von Anglern dort auf Halde.
Der DAFV erzählt uns hier aktuell erneut, welch Ansätze es gäbe und was er alles machen will.
2 Jahre nach der Betragserhöhung.
5 Jahre nach Fusion.

Und wenn DU demnächst auf einer Landesverbands-JHV sein solltest, wirst du dort deinen Präsi wieder hören können:
_"Mittlerweile zeigen sich gute Ansätze, jetzt werde auch demnächst geliefert,..."_


----------



## Moringotho (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*

sers,

@tomsen83 und kati48268 ich bin ja bisschen hin und hergerissen zwischen studie oder eher kleiner.
ich wäre dabei eher für eine studie die aber von vorherein das sagt was ich hören will, damit ich etwas "aussagekräftiges habe womit ich haussieren gehen kann.
zudem kann jemand mit etwas schmalz zwischen den ohren daraus sicher eine kleinere massentaugliche version erstellen.

leider fürchte ich jedoch das Kolja recht hat und der verband damit nix anzufangen weiss. bzw wohl nicht mal wüsste an welche türen er damit klopfen sollte. 

deshalb wäre sicher sein vorschlag mit einer langfristig angelegten pr kampagne der richtige weg um angeln und angler mal vernünftig ins licht der öffentlichkeit zu zerren.

ansatzpunkte gibt es da sicher genug, zb kinder in die natur zubringen statt auszusperren.
auch kann man da mal zeigen was angler eigentlich für die natur tun. das sieht man sonst ja höchstens mal im regioteil des örtlichen käseblättchens .

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?*



Moringotho schrieb:


> ich wäre dabei eher für eine studie die aber von vorherein das sagt was ich hören will,...


|supergri das wäre aber reine PR und keine wissenschaftl. Studie.
Und der in Frage kommende Wissenschaftler würde das rundum ablehnen.

Man muss auch keine Bedenken haben, bei den bisherigen Forschungen sind erstaunliche Daten heraus gekommen.
2004 Angelfischerei in D (pdf)
2006 Der unterschätzte Angler (pdf)
nur hat halt nie ein Verband sie genutzt.
Im Gegenteil, lange Zeit wollte der VDSF von dieser Art Wissenschaft absolut nichts hören, das war doch Teufelswerk.

Ich traue dem Verband nicht zu, damit etwas vernünftiges anzufangen. Das ist eine Feigenblatt-Aktion, mehr nicht.
Und momentan wären andere Tätigkeiten wohl zielführender.

Aber was schreib ich da von "zielführender".
Wie wir an diesem Thread sehen mussten: 
der DAFV hat gar keins!

Damit ist er zu Recht ein mehr würdiger Nachfolger des VDSF, auch diesem ging es primär um Selbsterhalt.
Daneben noch um das radikale Kastrieren des Angelns aufgrund des Tier- & Naturschutzes.
Da ist der DAFV schon weiter, dem geht es nur noch um Selbsterhalt.


----------

